# Host me in 2016!



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

For my birthday last month I got given a free day to golf! No strings attached, baby cared for in my absence!

So I need you guys...

Is anyone within 2.5 hours of cambridge willing to host me in 2016 for a round? 

I've already wangled H4H so hoping for something in the summer months. Looking for a decent course or decent company!

So anyone willing?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome to play Kenilworth with me if you want.Fridays preferable.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I'd be contacting a decent divorce lawyer if you only get 1 day's golf per year


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Is anyone within 2.5 hours of cambridge willing to host me in 2016 for a round?
		
Click to expand...

Is that walking, cycling, driving or flying distance????


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think I'd be contacting a decent divorce lawyer if you only get 1 day's golf per year  

Click to expand...

It's at least 3 actually, H4H, this and a work one...

Plus the obligatory round or two with Franco and/or Adimel


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Is that walking, cycling, driving or flying distance????
		
Click to expand...

Jet ski if your being picky!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Jet ski if your being picky!
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest somewhere with a bit of water then.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'd suggest somewhere with a bit of water then.
		
Click to expand...

Like a beach side course? Was that a subtle invite?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Like a beach side course? Was that a subtle invite?
		
Click to expand...

Cooden is a bit further away from Cambridge that 2.5 hours Geezer.
You are, of course, welcome to come down for a game whenever you want.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You are, of course, welcome to come down for a game whenever you want.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks but I will pass on that  for now...


----------



## TerryA (Dec 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Cooden is a bit further away from Cambridge that 2.5 hours Geezer.
You are, of course, welcome to come down for a game whenever you want.
		
Click to expand...

I can host you at Thetford. A Friday is preferable but could do a Sunday.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Many thanks but I will pass on that  for now... 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have re-phrased that.
You are, of course, welcome to come down for a game whenever your other half allows you....


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2015)

Your very welcome to play Coventry Golf Club, pretty sure we could rope a couple more in to make it an interesting and enjoyable 4-ball, I can take days off when I like so very flexible.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

So many replies! I will balance travel, course and other factors. No offence to anyone I don't end up golfing with!

Tbh I actually was not expecting any offers


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Tbh I was not expecting any offers 

Click to expand...

It surprised me as well....


----------



## Craigg (Dec 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think I'd be contacting a decent divorce lawyer if you only get 1 day's golf per year  

Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think I'd be contacting a decent divorce lawyer if you only get 1 day's golf per year  

Click to expand...

You've got one haven't you


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			For my birthday last month I got given a free day to golf! No strings attached, baby cared for in my absence!

So I need you guys...

Is anyone within 2.5 hours of cambridge willing to host me in 2016 for a round? 

I've already wangled H4H so hoping for something in the summer months. Looking for a decent course or decent company!

So anyone willing?
		
Click to expand...

 I can offer a decent course, but not sure about decent company.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 22, 2015)

richart said:



			I can offer a decent course, but not sure about decent company.

Click to expand...

Hard to beat my last few visits to your wonderful course... bobmac shanking a 9 iron and a birdie down 18 for the matchplay win 

It's hard to live up to those events of days gone by so I fear future rounds might dissapont in comparison


----------



## paddyc (Dec 22, 2015)

TerryA said:



			I can host you at Thetford. A Friday is preferable but could do a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Well if Scienceboy doesnt take up your kind offer Terry Im definitely up for a game at Thetford if your willing to "host me." Having played most courses in the area Thetford has been on my must play for a while but has has eluded me.


----------



## Crow (Dec 22, 2015)

paddyc said:



			Well if Scienceboy doesnt take up your kind offer Terry Im definitely up for a game at Thetford if your willing to "host me." Having played most courses in the area Thetford has been on my must play for a while but has has eluded me.
		
Click to expand...

Can I be cheeky and ask to be considered to make up the fourball?

I've fancied playing Thetford for a while.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 23, 2015)

Crow said:



			Can I be cheeky and ask to be considered to make up the fourball?

I've fancied playing Thetford for a while. 

Click to expand...

I need another crack at it yes!

IIRC there another forum member from Thetford right? What's his name... Wavey? Wakey? Something like that.

I can squeeze Thetford in as a local game so name a date and I am in for that one.

If anyone else has a good offer let me know, if not I might have to suffer Blackmoor again 

PS @midnight, I'm not driving to Hampshire to play East Horton  but if you could meet me half way it would be great to see you again!


----------



## bobmac (Dec 23, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			Hard to beat my last few visits to your wonderful course... bobmac shanking a 9 iron and a birdie down 18 for the matchplay win 

Click to expand...

Sorry about that. Someone was talking during my backswing.


----------



## TerryA (Dec 23, 2015)

I could try and book Sun Jan 10 or 17 if interested?


----------



## TerryA (Dec 23, 2015)

Just checked the 10th, nothing available, will book the 17th when it becomes live on Sunday. I'll let you know.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 24, 2015)

TerryA said:



			Just checked the 10th, nothing available, will book the 17th when it becomes live on Sunday. I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Terry I appreciate your enthusiasm to organise something and thanks for the offer but I was kind of thinking more towards a game in spring when Thetford should be looking towards its best. but if the other guys would rather do Jan then I will try and be available. If not would you be up for another game in a few months?:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

I can do either but probably not both. Golfing calendar for the year already looking full, trying to do no more than one a month once the weather gets good.


----------



## TerryA (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll book the 17th and if there are no takers then no problem. I will also do one a bit later in the year as requested. The course though does not get muddy at all in the winter and is almost as good in the winter as in the summer. The greens are always in good condition so you always get a good game. It's either Â£20 or Â£25 for a member's guest, can't remember which!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

TerryA said:



			I'll book the 17th and if there are no takers then no problem. I will also do one a bit later in the year as requested. The course though does not get muddy at all in the winter and is almost as good in the winter as in the summer. The greens are always in good condition so you always get a good game. It's either Â£20 or Â£25 for a member's guest, can't remember which!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, already agreed with the wife!


----------



## Crow (Dec 24, 2015)

TerryA said:



			I'll book the 17th and if there are no takers then no problem. I will also do one a bit later in the year as requested. The course though does not get muddy at all in the winter and is almost as good in the winter as in the summer. The greens are always in good condition so you always get a good game. It's either Â£20 or Â£25 for a member's guest, can't remember which!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for responding so quickly!
Unfortunately I'll be playing a Winter League match on the 17th so can't make it. Something more around spring would be ideal for me, better chance of the weather being kind too!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 26, 2015)

TerryA said:



			I can host you at Thetford. A Friday is preferable but could do a Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

If that offer isn't just limited to the OP I would love to come for a round at Thetford at some point.

EDIT - just read the rest of the thread and unfortunately couldn't make Jan 17th as going offshore for a month from 3rd Jan but would love a game later in the year.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 27, 2015)

Happy to bump to later in the year to suit others, always best to make a 4 ball!


----------



## TerryA (Dec 27, 2015)

17th is booked but I will just play with 3 friends as it doesn't look as if it's suitable for the forum . I'll book another one for March/April time.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 28, 2015)

TerryA said:



			17th is booked but I will just play with 3 friends as it doesn't look as if it's suitable for the forum . I'll book another one for March/April time.
		
Click to expand...

Im in Terry for Mar/April if you can reserve me a spot.Cheers


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 28, 2015)

paddyc said:



			Im in Terry for Mar/April if you can reserve me a spot.Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Crow (Dec 28, 2015)

paddyc said:



			Im in Terry for Mar/April if you can reserve me a spot.Cheers
		
Click to expand...




ScienceBoy said:



			Me too!
		
Click to expand...

Me too Terry, if place available.


----------



## TerryA (Dec 29, 2015)

O.K.
I'll make a diary note to book it in a couple of months.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 29, 2015)

paddyc said:



			Im in Terry for Mar/April if you can reserve me a spot.Cheers
		
Click to expand...




ScienceBoy said:



			Me too!
		
Click to expand...




Crow said:



			Me too Terry, if place available.
		
Click to expand...

What a bunch of freeloaders!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			What a bunch of freeloaders!!


Click to expand...

Richart's apprentices


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Richart's apprentices  

Click to expand...

 I pay my way.:angry: Just my way is a lot cheaper than most.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 7, 2016)

richart said:



			I pay my way.:angry: Just my way is a lot cheaper than most.

Click to expand...

If you do put together a game with some forum members  this year Richart and have just 3, then I could be the 4th!


----------

